# Being a tourist in Manchester this weekend - any ideas?



## Gerry1time (Feb 3, 2011)

Me and the mrs are heading off to a romantic weekend in Manchester this weekend, possibly with a day trip to Liverpool. 

We know there's some Chinese new year antics going on in Chinatown on sunday I think, but given I've not hung out in Manchester for 15 years of so now, anyone got any ideas of cool stuff to do?

Afflecks Palace is already on the list too btw...


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 4, 2011)

42 views and no-one seems to have a clue. 

This is shaping up to be a great break!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 4, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> romantic weekend...Manchester...day trip to Liverpool


 
Good luck with that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 4, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Good luck with that.


 
What I was thinking. Blackpool's lovely this time of year.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

People's History Museum in Manchester.

Philharmonic pub in Liverpool:


----------



## southside (Feb 4, 2011)

Have a dump on the steps of old trafford for me and post a pic.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, to all you misery guts out there, we've only been here half a day, and already we're having an ace time. 

Been to Salford Quays to see the Lowry's, had a lovely evening in the Cornerhouse, then clubbing on Canal Street, followed by an ace walk back through chinatown, all illuminated ready for new year on sunday!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Well, to all you misery guts out there, we've only been here half a day, and already we're having an ace time.
> 
> Been to Salford Quays to see the Lowry's, had a lovely evening in the Cornerhouse, then clubbing on Canal Street, followed by an ace walk back through chinatown, all illuminated ready for new year on sunday!


 
Glad you're having a good time, but Chinese New Year was on the 3rd


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 5, 2011)

Afflecks Palace is a load of shit these days.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Glad you're having a good time, but Chinese New Year was on the 3rd


 
Not up here apparently, big day of oriental based celebrations kicking off on sunday it seems.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes they always seem to have a big weekend bash on CNY - if you fancy another gallery the Whitworth is good and their cafe is worth a look too - then have a drink at Big Hands a short walk from the gallery


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 5, 2011)

Printworks, fab cafe, train to liverpool and change of hotel


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm too full of sheep's trotters and lamb brains to explain in depth just how wrong you naysayers are at the moment, but suffice to say, Manchester's bloody ace and we're having an awesome time!


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 7, 2011)

MOSI is worth a visit, and a walk round nearby Castlefield and the canal, possibly the most scenic part of inner-city Manchester.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in Manchester for a 3 week project - any tips for places to eat in the evening?


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2011)

budget?


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2011)

there's some suggestions here. the concensus seems to be eat in dimitri's, drink at the marble arch, although there's plenty of other fine boozers closer by (britons protection opposite the bridgewater hall for a start).

the pizzas at matt & phred's jazz club are to die for.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2011)

killer b said:


> there's some suggestions here. the concensus seems to be eat in dimitri's, drink at the marble arch, although there's plenty of other fine boozers closer by (britons protection opposite the bridgewater hall for a start).
> 
> the pizzas at matt & phred's jazz club are to die for.



Heh, my birthday last year ended up there eating that lovely Pizza and having lots of Budvar brought to our table. Nice!

Probably going to Manchester again this year, but no babysitters this time. Which begs the question - can anyone recommend a nice family hotel please?

Last year we stayed in City Inn, which was ace, but their rooms aren't for kids.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 28, 2011)

Will be visiting the Mongolian Grill when down there soon. Nom nom nom.


----------



## partsbg (Jul 22, 2011)

*Manchester tourist*

I can recommend http://www.matchhotels.com/football/England/Manchester-United-hotels-1707.html as a great place to start, they offer hotels at some decent prices, and you can also make sure that when you book, you find yourself close to everything of interest to you personally. HTH!


----------

